# Midnight Mass.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't tend to watch much television. There has never been a time when there has been so much television available to watch but I'm just not that interested. Because we do our daughter quite a lot of favours, mostly involving transport, she has responded by giving us access to her Netflix account and has recommended the show Midnight Mass to me ensuring me that I will love it. I did watch it and I did love it.

Normally I love writing a review of something that I have really enjoyed. In this case I need to tread really carefully because the concept of spoilers is particularly apt in the case of this particular show. It is set on an island. The fishing community there are mostly Catholic and their social life tends to revolve around the church. The characters are very well rounded and interesting. When weird stuff starts to happen there are lots of subtle pointers that everything is not as it seems. I can't really say more than that as it would ruin your enjoyment of the story. There are seven episodes and it seems to get off to a very slow start, but stick with it the story ends up being quite fascinating.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 11, 2022)

What kind of things do you tend to enjoy watching? There's some excellent things on Netflix.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't generally. I don't think that watching stuff like this on the telly is a very good use of my time. My daughter talked me into watching this one and I found it engaging enough to stick with it until the end.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 12, 2022)

I watched it all the way through but I just didn't get it.  As far as I could make out nothing really happened and I didn't know what the ending meant at all, if anything.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 12, 2022)

"...nothing really happened..."

I have to say that I find that assessment completely bizarre and I'm left wondering if we are talking about the same show. I deliberately avoided mentioning what did happen because I thought that it would ruin it for people, but to describe the extraordinary happenings as nothing seems very strange. Please feel free to disagree, I'm worried that my reply comes over as being all argumentative and I'm not trying to be. I'm completely ok about it if other people didn't like it.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 12, 2022)

@chris.    No, I do not consider our friendly discussion as being argumentative.  It was atmospheric, but I wish someone could explain the ending.   I guess I am missing something.  I might watch it again to see if I missed anything.   I didn't say I didn't like it, just that I didn't understand the story, and especially the significance of the ending.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 12, 2022)

Burning all the buildings and boats meant that there was nowhere for the bad guys to go when the sun came up. The problem was contained on the island because they couldn't escape.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 12, 2022)

Ah, it wasn't the burning of boats that struck me it was all the birds eating the dead animals.  I also didn't understand the significance of him seeing or thinking he saw the priest, and chasing after him.  I am going to have to watch it again.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 12, 2022)

@chris.    Ha ha ha - I had only watched the first part.  No wonder nothing has happened yet - it is still to come.   You are right up to No. 5 now and I am glued to the screen.  Thank goodness I am watching it in the day time.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 13, 2022)

@chris.   I have watched a bit more now, and it does seem to be getting more interesting and more gripping.   Thanks for the heads up.


----------

